# What is the â€œInâ€



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

It seems like there are fish trends. What fish do you think are currently in vogue?


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there!

Down here in Sydney certainly in terms of cichlids it's all Demasoni and Cobalt Blue's. They are the most commonly found and bought in the LFS that I regularly visit, along of course with the ever-favourite Yellow Lab.

Over the last year I've also seen a whole lot of Maingano's in a few eastern suburbs shops, but that may be a more local phenomenon and driven by someone breeding them super-successfully in the area.

After those 'high-volume' ones then you get to the usual mix of Afras, Acei, Moorii, Mbamba, etc


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

As for peacocks it seems that "Dragon bloods" are the in fish righht now.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

On the CA/SA home front I'd say bocourti, black nasties


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

the freshwater stingray groups are ready for their turn, and if bigger tanks keep selling, it's a given. IMO. motoro morphs are already getting groovy names. like tiger, marble, etc...


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Here in my little corner of the globe , Viejas are the big sellers . People are buying them like wildfire. And quite a few are ending up back at the LFS as well. As for africans , Peacocks and Haps are the flavor of the day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cynotilapia sp. hara Gallireya Reef!


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

at the lfs I work at, oddly enough, it's convicts :roll:

in second comes bolivian rams, then oscars, then german blue rams, then electric blue johaniis and auratus.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

see i wish i knew the "in" fish at any given time, id be breeding that fish...


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

TheeMon said:


> see i wish i knew the "in" fish at any given time, id be breeding that fish...


 i believe we're behind europe by about 5 years if that helps. :lol: another good indicator is the IUCN, but they post their favorites too late for most of us to stock.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Between the two forums I visit most it seems like the bolivian ram and german blue ram are the two favorites at the moment.


----------

